# Anyone go to the gunshow at the GRB today?



## mwatt007

give us some FACTS about it.......let's keep the *****ing to a minimum...there are always complainers.

how much was ammo? what type? be technical.

guns? etc.

was there a line? how was parking?


----------



## Bily Lovec

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_8_8/51..._THIS_Weekend_March_9_10__Exhibit_Hall_D.html



> Gun show was a total fail. Super over priced, ammo is ridiculous, nothing special. Horrible prices, people were *****. Its funny, that when I mentioned that these people were buying PMags and others for cheap as hell, they scoffed at me or called me a liar. But, when I asked how much they paid for them, they wouldnt tell me. People charging between 30-50$ for Pmags, 45$ for Tapco AK mags, 1800$ for DPMS AR15s, 2200$ for LR308s. Everything was outrageous.
> 
> Also, Texas Tactical, had Rock River lowers, one with an A2 stock for 549, then one with a collapsible stock, for 799$. Its insane, these dealers are causing the panic. Just simply talking about a ban gives them the justification to gouge their prices. So many people going to the shows are horribly uneducated. Do not know what they are looking at, and its just sad.
> 
> No one wanted to buy my rifle either. Dealers kept asking me to buy it, but wouldnt make an offer unless I told them how much I was asking.
> 
> Why is it no one is willing to haggle? As soon as they hear a price, and its not what the want, they wont haggle. Everyone is so selfish, and just not willing to haggle. Everytime someone asked me how much, I would tell them, and ask them what they think is fair, but no one would spit out a number.


----------



## mwatt007

Thx Biley....but that's me "Strikeforces" in the thread asking for FACTS....not whiners and complainers....seems to be plenty of those around.


----------



## Bily Lovec

LOL
oh well I tried 

I quit going to gunshows for bargins/deals a long time ago.
between parking & entry $, no savings.
I only go now to take newbees to handle a varity of weapons.


----------



## Highflier

I went yesterday...looked at two booths for ammo and walked away, don't recall exact cost but was ridiculous. Did see there were some decent gunprices at a few booths. Bachman Guns had a few 1911's I was considering at ok prices. Saw a few others way off base for the same. Generally there was more junk than firearms. Crowd at noon was ok. Parking was ok. Not many buyers, most booths processing areas were empty of customers. Overheard 'that's what the market is' from vendors to buyers a dozen times.


----------



## mlinger

My wife works at the SAW booth. She said it was a lot slower yesterday than the previous shows. She said the hysteria seems to be dying down some. She said they sold a lot more handguns yesterday than they did long guns which has not been the case since last November.


----------



## mwatt007

Just left......ak's from $1199 to $1799.....

Ar15s coming down.....some selling...

Not typical large ammo sellers as before.

Minimum .223 :
Steel for $375......only saw one box of brown bear
Brass lot of 1, 000= $800 ....and up if you are buying small boxes

.22 caliber......boxes of 500 for $120 and up

Alamo ammo of San Antonio was offering 500 rounds for $ 139
And they didnt have much either

One guy.....old fat white guy had bricks of .22 for around $130.....
I tried to sell him some bricks well below his offer and he said
"I dont play that game"

Another guy....not old....not fat....and not the other said. "you gotta understand im a dealer"
As he had offered over $120 bricks of .22.....and not many either

Post pics of ammo prices later tonight...!..cheers


----------



## mwatt007

Oh....and let the green rain down on me !!!!!


----------



## Chase4556

I would be writing down names of the actual companies that were there gouging prices, and make sure I never bought from them again. Its ridiculous. 

All I can say is I'm glad I bought my AR years ago, and I'm glad I am not hurting for ammo. Sadly I'd love some .22lr so I can take care of a tree rat problem, but no biggie, its easy to find 20ga shells.


----------



## mas360

Can you snap pictures with your cell phones in gun shows? I've not been to a gun show for 15 years. Back then camera was not allowed past the front door, but nowadays every cell phone has camera and I wonder how they enforce the "no photo" policy.


----------



## jaime1982

man the .22 prices are just crazy, even gunbot average is .40 a rd. Just madness!!


----------



## Mick R.

I'm pretty well done with gun shows until all of this nonsense settles down. The last one I went to many sellers were arrogant jerks and acted like they were doing you a favor by answering a simple question. It may be a sellers market but this is one guy who's not buying into the BS the pompous vendors at the shows are peddling.


----------



## B-Money

geeze. gonna put my guns out in the hall so I can put my bullets in the safe.


----------



## Mick R.

Bobby Miller said:


> geeze. gonna put my guns out in the hall so I can put my bullets in the safe.


Now that's funny. :biggrin:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

You guys really need to get yourselves to a local store one morning on the way to work, or have a friend do it. I got 200 rounds of 9mm at Walmart today around 1:00p.m. for $40.


----------



## mwatt007

The1ThatGotAway said:


> You guys really need to get yourselves to a local store one morning on the way to work, or have a friend do it. I got 200 rounds of 9mm at Walmart today around 1:00p.m. for $40.


What brand was that? Dollar General brand?

let's see the reciept....2 boxes of 100 rounds each at WalMart are more like $60.


----------



## tunchistheman

mwatt007 said:


> What brand was that? Dollar General brand?
> 
> let's see the reciept....2 boxes of 100 rounds each at WalMart are more like $60.


Picked up some 9mm federal 100 round boxes at walmart for just over $21 a box.


----------



## txjustin

My academy has .223, 5.56, 9mm, .22, and all the popular brands in stock almost all the time. 1 box limit per cal.


----------



## mwatt007

Here's the pics........!! Hit me with some green !!!

Today at the one and only GRB !!!!


----------



## ReelWork

Pretty funny you start a thread about gouging and outrageous prices after you get called out by lots of 2coolers and now you're begging for green?!?!

What was that you called me? Oh yeah, va**na...

Pick which side of the fence you want be on because you can't go complaining about the economics you tried to educate me and others on and then go and sell .22LR for .35/rd. Guilt getting the best of ya?

I still have the links and PMs - Said it before and I'll say it again, you're a real class act.


----------



## mwatt007

Don't start that BS .....

I never said anything about people "were gouging"....and never said "Hey, OMG...those prices are outrageous"......

the market is what it is....

and yeah. maybe i did call you a V...can't remember...so what....buyers and sellers make a market...not just sellers.....*all you do is complain*.

for those that aren't following the reloading forum, he said he just received 2 Ruger BX25s and he wasn't selling....with all the complaining from him i figured he's help try to stabilize the mag. market by offering them up....

Hate the game....


----------



## ReelWork

And there it is... 

Never once complained, just call out people like you. (And clearly you don't like it!)

I buy BX25 from Ruger for $30/ea and waited patiently. Not to mention i have never sold anything firearm related yet you go acting like a douche (again). Sure others will recall you were selling them for what was that, $125/ea - 4 times the price? 

Wouldn't buy from you or people like you ever... Like I said, class act! :sarcasm

Later...

Bet you would RED me again of you could. LOL


----------



## mwatt007

Hate the game....

Yes, that's EXACTLY what you do is COMPLAIN....cry, bash, call people "gougers", and try to "call out people like me"....who have something and really don't want to sell it way below what the market is......just like you don't.

and no....I believe VERY few have been bought/sold over $100 for a Ruger BX25.....except for about 3 days when they went over that on Ebay before they banned all magazines from auction on their site.....unless some did on gunbroker back then i'm not aware of....

your welcome for the info.!!!......and yes....you gave me RED first.....there you have it....playa!

like i said back then to you.....you should really start a rally cry for the injustice in the oil and gold market...much bigger and I suppose more fun for you.


----------



## bowmansdad

Glad I bought 10 bricks of .22lr ammo during the lead crisis a number of years back, highest I paid was $9.95!  I can't believe the crazy prices for ammo.


----------



## acoastalbender

bowmansdad said:


> Glad I bought 10 bricks of .22lr ammo during the lead crisis a number of years back, highest I paid was $9.95!  I can't believe the crazy prices for ammo.


Got myself in a no win by being lazy at the wrong time & ended up having to pay $100 for one of those 500rd bricks...

.


----------



## mwatt007

bowmansdad said:


> Glad I bought 10 bricks of .22lr ammo during the lead crisis a number of years back, highest I paid was $9.95!  I can't believe the crazy prices for ammo.


Good to hear....glad you recognized value and loaded up !

Enjoy them!


----------



## saltwatersensations

$179 for .22 shells GTFO. Stupid over priced.


----------



## mas360

bowmansdad said:


> Glad I bought 10 bricks of .22lr ammo during the lead crisis a number of years back, highest I paid was $9.95!  I can't believe the crazy prices for ammo.


That price was 20 years ago....


----------



## 598TransAm

Man those 22LR prices are crazy. At least you get a $5 deal from the 375pk to the 325pk. LMAO $175.95


----------



## mwatt007

mas360 said:


> That price was 20 years ago....


I have heard from others say they paid that about 4 or 5 years ago....not sure though.


----------



## mattintexas40k

Just go to Walmart at 7am and get what you need. I bought 999 rounds of .22lr for 9.99 a 333 round box. They had a ton but sold out pretty quick. Also got a 525 round box of .22lr, 20 rnd box of 5.56 and a box of 7.62x39 from Academy that same day between 8 and 9 in the morning. I sold a box to a friend for what I paid for it as well as all my 7.62x39 that I have been buying when I do not see anything else to buy. Every Academy has boxes and boxes of 7.62x39 so everytime I go I get a box a trip for him. Got .40 cal from Walmart 100 round white box later that day. There is .45 cal all over the place, you just need to stop by a few locations- it is cheaper than a gun show or the internet!

Make friends with the person at the Walmart hunting counter and they might let you see what is on the truck for the next day... it pays to be nice!


----------



## spurgersalty

mwatt007 said:


> What brand was that? Dollar General brand?
> 
> let's see the reciept....2 boxes of 100 rounds each at WalMart are more like $60.


You just got to love it. Someone tells everyone else about a cheaper outlet on your thread and you try your hardest to discount it.
Lmao....looooooooosssssser. fireball sent


----------



## 598TransAm

Matt that is what I have been doing. Have not been lucky enough to run across the 333pk's at Wally world yet but still looking. I drive all over making sales calls around the Houston area and have seen quite a bit of ammo at various Academy's.


----------



## mwatt007

Sorry, i was off a bit.


----------



## B-Money

mwatt.... you paid with cash???? That is un-American! Didn't you take money lessons in school? Happiness is indebtedness.


----------



## mwatt007

Yup, paid with cash.

just pointing out what the price was, but these were Winchester FMJ 100 round value packs....

maybe the nice gentleman earlier bought something else...???

that's why i wanted to compare UPC #s.....


----------



## Pecos

*An ounce of lead.......*

My deceased father inlaw...of Cherokee indian descent...used to tell me that one day, an ounce of lead would be worth more than an ounce of gold. While that prediction has yet to become a reality, we seem to be headed in that direction.

His point was not a prediction of the current shortages, but a comment that in times of peace we should prepare for war. Waiting to procure these "necessaries" until the point in time that we have now come to is on each of us rather than on the price gouging jerks at the gun shows.

When the current ammo supply/demand madness has resolved itself (and it will) lay in your supply for the NEXT time we are faced with it (and we will). Propper preparation makes you immune to proffiteers. We are each responsible for our own family's ability to deal with whatever may come or we will wind up the at mercy of hurricanes/inflation/fires/thieves/Obama or whatever.

Pecos


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er

mwatt007 said:


> What brand was that? Dollar General brand?
> 
> let's see the reciept....2 boxes of 100 rounds each at WalMart are more like $60.


Federal is $22 a box after tax and Winchester Is $25 after tax 100rd box


----------



## WesinTX

spurgersalty said:


> You just got to love it. Someone tells everyone else about a cheaper outlet on your thread and you try your hardest to discount it.
> Lmao....looooooooosssssser. fireball sent


We all know its not the first time this behavior has shown itself on 2cool.


----------



## spurgersalty

WesinTX said:


> We all know its not the first time this behavior has shown itself on 2cool.


"IN"
I'll leave it alone past my previous statrementhwell:


----------



## ReelWork

mwatt007 said:


> Sorry, i was off a bit.


So guess you will generously sell this part of "your stash"' for the low low price of $75 per box or thereabouts here on 2Cool. Such a classy guy.


----------



## ERdoc

You don't have to worry about him selling anything here again...


----------



## Trouthunter

You reap what you sow...

TH


----------



## pelochas

i went after leaving the fishing show. my son and i walked thru half the dealers and i think its my last time. simply looking for a rifle and scope and nothing was worth it.

btw, a DPMS oracle ar-15 was available online at elementarms.com for $799. only 16 were avail but now long gone. shocking, ok not really.


----------



## ReelWork

Trouthunter said:


> You reap what you sow...
> 
> TH


Yes Sir!


----------



## SeaTex

Trouthunter said:


> You reap what you sow...
> 
> TH


Ditto...Yes Sir Re Jim Bob.


----------



## jtburf

my .02 on Gun Shows.

10 to park 10 to enter, all guns over priced and even used guns at 90% of new price.

Carters, Gander, Academy, Collectors and every other gun store in my travels.

Free to park, free to enter, ammo and guns priced right. Hell I can put them in Lay a way, pay cash, charge, purchase anyway I wish.

So for me I have not visited a gun show in 8+ years and do not see that changing...

John


----------



## Trouthunter

You know, before the Internet came along gun shows were fun and often exciting. You could trade and haggle with people who were like you; hunters or collectors who where looking for a different caliber or just wanted to trade for something different.

Then the shows turned into a bunch of dealers with their Internet connections at their tables so they could run credit cards and do background checks. Everyone became educated and knew what a particular gun should go for and they could look it up in an instant.

My Dad and I used to have tables at the Astro Hall and at the Rosenberg show back when trading was still in vogue. 

I don't go to the big shows much anymore unless I'm looking for something that I can't find anywhere else and that's not likely in this day and age.

TH


----------



## mas360

I quit gun shows many years ago simply because I found most dealers were rude and obnoxious jerks. Some clerks behind the counter at Carter were about same level. They obviously lacked basic training in merchandising and customer service. Places like Academy, Ganders are more pleasant to do business with.


----------



## uncle dave

I quit gun shows 2 years ago, not any guns I'm interested in, guess I'll take up badmition or croquet.


----------



## justinsfa

The one good thing about gunshows is the ability to handle almost all models of handguns before you buy and without having to wait on someone at a box store gun counter to come hand you each one.

Took me 2 gunshows to decide on the P938... It was the only place where I could pick up a P938.. take 2 steps (while throwing elbows... lol), pick up a Solo, take a few more steps and pick up a Kahr, Ruger, etc etc.

A few years ago, you could wheel and deal and cash was King... none of the box stores could compete with the big vendors at the gun show.... now its opposite. 

I also bought before the mad dash.... Paid $0.29/round for 62gr 223 and $0.03/round for Federal 36gr HP .22.

Like I told my girlfriend... preppers made the best investment decisions in the whole US in 2012... lol


----------



## B-Money

justinsfa said:


> Like I told my girlfriend... preppers made the best investment decisions in the whole US in 2012... lol


so us gun folk are now "preppies"?? I guess next Izod will start making gun bags and designer targets.


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er

Bobby Miller said:


> so us gun folk are now "preppies"?? I guess next Izod will start making gun bags and designer targets.


Almost certain he put preppers not preppies.


----------



## spurgersalty

sabine lake flounder #er said:


> Almost certain he put preppers not preppies.


maybe so, but the jury's still out on Justin..sorry Justin...couldn't pass that up

I guess TH answered a question I was gonna ask. I was curious if while at gun shows "back in tha' day" (and even 20 years ago), if prices were reflective of their current sporting goods/box store/mom and pop store costs? And if not, how long did it take back then for the market to increase and then begin to "correct"?


----------



## hadaclueonce

Sanity check here. Most folks have some ammo stored. 

I felt the same impulse that I do not have enough but realized that center fire rifle and shot gun shells would do me well if the SHTF.

I refuse to feed the beast.

No need for 3k rounds of .22 when there is like 12 squirrels and five rabbits to harvest.

This panic will either pass or it is the final chapter.

IMHOP.

Let the ammo speculators flame away. I bet you liked Enron stock too.:texasflag


----------



## justinsfa

Bobby Miller said:


> so us gun folk are now "preppies"?? I guess next Izod will start making gun bags and designer targets.


Eek. That clever joke crashed and burned haha


----------



## promod1975

these same people will be @ Pasadena this coming weekend. when i went by late sunday I asked the guy at the door what time they closed he said 4 and it was 1530 and i was like aww never mind i just really wanted to look he said its only $5 to get in and everybody is trying to makes deals so they dont have to carry it back out. I was like no I will check next week at Pasadena.


----------



## Ernest

In the old days, there was no internet. Just mail order from a few places, the classified section of the newspaper, and the Shotgun News. Gun shows were great places to spend the day, see interesting weapons, purchase parts and supplies, and buy mostly used guns. The other alternative was Carter's County, a handful of sporting goods stores, or a couple big box type stores. 

Then, the high volume retailers moved into the gun show scene. Not big box stores, per se, but high volume dealers moving primarily new guns. The high volume dealers would often sell at or near the wholesale price for the weapon. They would make their money on the trade in's. Many smaller dealers simply could not compete. So, the hustle for many smaller dealers became buying the trade ins from the retail consumer so that the retail consumer could then buy a new weapon from the high volume dealers. 

The Clinton ban brought huge numbers of new customers to the gun shows, but ultimately spelled the end of the classic gun show scene. 

I still go occasionally, but only to buy a new weapon from the same basic crew of high volume retailers which (assuming no panic) sell many weapons at just above wholesale. The small traditional dealer with a table of well cared for and nicely selected "classic" S&W pistols, for example, is now basically gone.


----------



## Trouthunter

Ernest most of my Dad's gun collection came via the Shotgun News. He collected double and combination rifles and would find one he wanted in that rag. He would contact the seller with his interest, the seller would ship the rifle via the RR and most common was a 5 day inspection period. He would either send the rifle back if he didn't like it or drafting instructions given to the seller.

Simpler times.

TH


----------



## hadaclueonce

If anyone is totally out of 22 LR ammo, PM me. I will be glad to share 10 rounds and I will pay the postage.

Not sure of what brand or the age, but I am willing to do what I can to ease the panic.


----------

